# Got One, American



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I have only fired fifty rounds due to a LOT of snow. All FMJ. No malfunctions. Some nice features are the loaded chamber view port, the excellent magazine lock up and extract design, and the three size grips. The trigger is the safe action design, it seemed a bit stiff. The conditions were too poor for good accuracy so I'll wait to comment. Sights are very good. It feels good to me with the mid size grip. The small grip is real small. I bet it's going to be popular to a lot of shooters with small hands. The Large grip feels about like a Glock 21. Seems like a good, solid, Ruger design. A bit large for CCW, but with the right holster it would work. I like it.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice!

My son and I are going to rent a 9mm Ruger American Pistol and try it out later this week at one of the local indoor ranges.


----------

